# Weight gain help for 6ft, 21yr male



## Benls1991 (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi, I'm a 21 year old male as mentioned in the title, I weigh around 9.7stone, and I want to gain weight. I'm not overly worried about my weight but I just want to build a nice bit of size and muscle. The mirror can be kind to me but as I said, I want some good muscle, a target weight of about 11stone. Any help would be much appreciated, food suggestions, muscles to target, supplements. Anything at all will be helpful.

Cheers

Ben


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Post up your current training and diet mate.


----------



## Benls1991 (Feb 9, 2013)

I haven't really got a set plan yet, I know I need to exercise frequently and eat 3000+ cal per day. I just don't know how to organise it. I've got a multigyms and various dumbell weights, would to recommend any supplements?


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Food is your best supplement mate. Lots of it.


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

M8 my step son is 6-5/6 and weighs around 12 st, he looks a pencil,

my point being at your height your gonna want to be heavier than 11st, 6ft 11st is skinny.

Every bit of advise you need is on the forum m8, you just need to find it and come up with a plan, then make a post with all them plans laid out and let us all tweak it.


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/getting-started/

have a look on here m8. Should be something in there to get you started.


----------



## mattc1991 (Jan 2, 2012)

I was 6'2" at 10.5 stone before I started going to the gym (skinny as ****) the first 2 month I put a stone on from eating 3 meals a day, before starting the gym I quite often missed meals because they didn't occur to me really? But i stayed at this weight for about 6 months, I then realised I needed to eat more and more so I did, got up to 12.5 stone which was a healthy weight, it then took me over a year to get the 13 stone. I then took the chemical route an am now 15.5 stone. I don't recommend you take anything mind, just get those calories in, weight gainers are a good start don't worry about getting fat, it's easier to loose fat than build muscle. Sorry to say this but your an unhealthy weight I would have though! Just eat and don't over-train, that will be for an ectomorph like yours selfs worse enemy, 3-4days a week max, very little cardio also.


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

http://www.healthdiscovery.net/links/calculators/ideal_bw_men.htm

little thing I thought be usefull , sposed to calculate what your ideal healthy weight should.

I'm a bad person I'm 40 oddpounds over lol. So whatever reading it gives you add 50lbs to be certain


----------



## Benls1991 (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks everybody, my target weight is now 12.5 stone, haha. I've got a plan in mind and ill give it 4 weeks and post you guys what my progress is. Thanks a lot for all your help fellas, time for me to spend my wages on some calories!


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Benls1991 said:


> Thanks everybody, my target weight is now 12.5 stone, haha. I've got a plan in mind and ill give it 4 weeks and post you guys what my progress is. Thanks a lot for all your help fellas, time for me to spend my wages on some calories!


at 6ft mate, if you want to look muscley but model muscley id say 13stone


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

im 6'4 and about 16'9 (as of last wednesday), too light for me!


----------



## Benls1991 (Feb 9, 2013)

Yeah, I just wanna give it a few weeks first, I've never been over 10st but tbh I've never really gone flat out in regards to body building while maintaining a food plan. It's going to be a long hard route but its something I really want now


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

The main problem is reading SO MUCH stuff you get confused and think you are doing the wrong thing because someone else says XYZ is better.

Pick a routine and stick to it. I wouldn't go straight up to 3,000 calories...

Personally I would:

-> Eat normally but spend 2 weeks going to the gym 3-4 times a week, ensure you like it and thus are going to stick to it.

-> Start eating like a caveman, anything not processed - go for this...

-> 4 weeks in, if your managing that. I would then start to look at what your eating and double it ensuring lot's of protein

-> 4 weeks later you will have seen some results for sure.

Yes it isn't the PERFECT plan, but if you try and stick to the PERFECT plan from the start you will fail. Step 1 is to just get into it, and see some results.... then you will be much more motivated to stick to whatever plan you find which is PERFECT for you.

My 2 cents, many will disagree!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

zack amin said:


> at 6ft mate, if you want to look muscley but model muscley id say 13stone


I'd say heavier tbh, I'm 5ft8 and I weigh 13st5 , I'm not exactly skinny but I'm far from big.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2013)

Eat, eat, eat! As said there's loads in the getting started section, have a read through some journals aswell m8, like a gold mine for decent info.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Breeny said:


> I'd say heavier tbh, I'm 5ft8 and I weigh 13st5 , I'm not exactly skinny but I'm far from big.


i would aswell mate, but dont think he realises how its going to look, so thought may aswell give him a realistic short term goal lol

im 5ft6 at 13 stone


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Do as above. Once u have got some consistency and ability to get more food in you look at getting a better diet and training plan put together


----------



## Shaun84 (Mar 7, 2012)

If your struggling to eat a lot blend up some shakes.

I usually go for 80-100g oats, whey,handful frozen berries and milk.

Down 2 of them a day and i started noticing a difference along with my normal diet and good weight lifting routine.

Get yourself a decent blender.


----------



## r1234 (Jun 16, 2012)

As said, 100g oats, 50 whey, pint of milk and your looking at 800+ cals per shake. Simples!


----------



## Benls1991 (Feb 9, 2013)

I think I've got daytime meals/snacks and afternoon covered, im excercising 4 times p/w, mixture of cardio and weights, however im struggling to think of what to have for breakfast, I find it easier to consume liquids in a morning so is there anything I can have that I can mix that will provide me with all the nutrients I need?

Cheers

Ben


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Benls1991 said:


> I think I've got daytime meals/snacks and afternoon covered, im excercising 4 times p/w, mixture of cardio and weights, however im struggling to think of what to have for breakfast, I find it easier to consume liquids in a morning so is there anything I can have that I can mix that will provide me with all the nutrients I need?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ben


See the basic weight gain shake recipes above mate. Its very simple. Whey, milk, oats, fruit, peanut butter, yoghurt, evoo. Take your pick and blend.


----------



## Benls1991 (Feb 9, 2013)

Week 1 down, s*****g like mad haha, all good though, Gained 3lb


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

MuscleFood said:


> The main problem is reading SO MUCH stuff you get confused and think you are doing the wrong thing because someone else says XYZ is better.
> 
> Pick a routine and stick to it. I wouldn't go straight up to 3,000 calories...
> 
> ...


Agree with this, the motivation is hard at first especially with such a shock to the system of changing your training style. Although at 6ft I would say 3,500kcals per day to start with - easily doable if you eat proper meals and have a good mass gainer shake. Also, start your protein off at around 150g per day and up it to 300g gradually when you feel you can - not hard, just make sure you get 2 shakes per day minimum down you, they're surprisingly easy to fit in after a meal!


----------

